# Dendrobium parishii or Nestor?



## Inguna (May 10, 2011)

This plant was bought as Dendrobium parishii. But I have been told, that more likely it is Dendrobium Nestor. It really doesn't look like some other D.parishii that I have seen. But Nestor (i know it only from internet) in many pictures also look different. So I am confused.....


----------



## Hien (May 10, 2011)

Did you buy it from a reputable orchid nursery with tag as a species?
here is the parishii species:
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...d=8&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&source=www.google.com

Nestor is a hybrid between anosmum x parishii so there would be all different variant of looks between the two parents. every Nestor would look different.
Unless you have a specific awarded Nestor clone with award name says for example Nestor 'Laura' AM/AOS ,then it will have its own distinctive look.


----------



## Hien (May 10, 2011)

If you want species ,I would say that there will be less of a chance of mixed up or wrongly tagged with reputable orchid nurseries.
In the event of mixed up, the nursery may be able to trace back and correct the mislabel.
Unless the private seller still has the old tag from the original nursery, and he/she is a very knowledgeable orchidist, and is very careful in keeping his/her plants' record.
How would we know for sure the person with a no-name plant would not look up flower pictures and assign whatever name seems most matching?

Recently, I was looking for den. nobile species, and see one on ebay, the flower is attractive, looks close to the species flower norm, and the price is right.
However, when i ask whether the seller still has the old tag or record of which nursery he/she bought from. The answer is negative. I am really not sure what to do now that there is no record.
Actually it is worse in dendrobium nobile's case, since this species has been used in breeding extensively and because a lot of sellers or even nurseries don't even bother to call them nobile hybrids so.. and .. so .
They just call them nobile.


----------



## Inguna (May 10, 2011)

Thanks Hien! I bought this plant 2 yr ago from a reputable nursery, tagged as D.parishii. I selected my plant from several similar looking plants, all were tagged as parishii. Nursery didn't have Nestor for sale neither then, nor after. 

Actually, I am quite satisfied with this plant - flowers are big, shape is nice, color appealing. So I am not complaining. I just wanted to know if others will confirm that this is not parishii


----------



## SlipperFan (May 10, 2011)

Whatever it is, it is quite pretty. Is it fragrant?


----------



## Inguna (May 11, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Whatever it is, it is quite pretty. Is it fragrant?


Yes, flowers are strongly fragrant, smell of berries - raspberry and something more


----------



## paphioboy (May 11, 2011)

IMHO its Nestor... Parishii has 2 distinct dark purple spots on the lip. The bulbs also tend to be shorter and fatter than Nestor or anosmum..


----------



## nikv (May 11, 2011)

My guess is that it's Nestor. I have both species and two Nestors. They smell sorta like raspberries when in bloom!


----------

